# ASC Grouper List Question



## Anduiza05 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can access the 2013 ASC grouper list for Houston, TX?  I work for a company that is trying to analyze the payment structure for these codes and they need to know what are listed in each grouper 1-9.

Any help or reference tools would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jan 29, 2013)

No one uses the 'groupers' anymore that I know of.  Do you have a payer that says they are basing their reimbursement on 'groupers'?  A number of payers we deal with are basing allowed amounts for the facility on APCs (from the final OPPS payment schedule.)


----------



## Anduiza05 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well this new to my company (payer) we have a client that wants fees analyzed by the grouper numbers from Medicare.  I could not find this information so what you are saying makes more sense.  We might need to look at the ASC's fee not the grouper number?


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you the payer?  And one of your clients - (a provider?) - wants their fee schedule analyzed?  Maybe they just want you to explain to them how you came up with the allowed amounts on their fee schedule?


----------

